# Aquarium safe sponges?



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am making a DIY sponge filter.I've been looking through stores and most sponges say Not for aquarium use. Would a car wash sponge work instead for a sponge filter? Thanks


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

how do you make a DIY sponge filter?

I'd like one.

you can find big aquarium sponge filter inserts (for the really BIG filters like 50 gallons) at the pet store that might be big enough to cover a DIY sponge filter. (as I assume it'll be small)

I'd give you more info but I don't have the family car right now and can't travel. =/

how big of a DIY sponge filter are you making? =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

nvm. found some videos. =] I'll be making a small one for my 2.25 gal soon! =]

But the video I saw the girl used a car sponge that said it was aquarium safe. don't know what brand it was though. =[ I'll try to check tonight or tomorrow. =]

I'm glad I didn't take back those airstones and extra airline!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> how do you make a DIY sponge filter?
> 
> I'd like one.
> 
> ...


I wanted a filter for my 13g ''tank'' but I think I'm just going to leave an airstone there as it's just going to be a breeding tank for my Cory's. However if I can find those sponge filter inserts I might make one but I'm still not sure.=/


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

About Walmart....

They apparently don't sell aquarium safe sponges ANYWHERE IN THE STORE.

So yeah you'll have to go to petsmart/petco/a petstore. =[ Sorry. =[

Good luck with whatever you decide! =]


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I reckon someone should take pictures and make a sticky


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got a pack of sponges and they're nice but the sponge filter I made doesn't work well at all. =/ I tried putting it in a cup of water with some crushed up fish food and it didn't suck it up like it's supposed to! =[

I used an aqua clear 30 gallon sponge replacement. =/ Maybee it's because it's really porous and the pores are really huge... but all the small pored sponges weren't aquarium safe! >.<

Also Genie is quite unhappy with the current it makes in his 2 gallon. =/

I'll take pics and post when my camera charges. =/


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Sponge filters are so inexpensive, I don't know why anybody would bother with DIY.


----------

